# Burning Oak Kills Firefighter



## treeseer (Jul 15, 2005)

Firefighters worked on a big oak burning after lightning strike hit it at 5 pm. Came back after midnight to finish putting it out. They walked under 2' branch. Branch fell on man. Man dead. Knightdale NC as reported in the Raleigh News&observer today.


----------

